# Cuddeback/Non Typical Camera Repair



## DoeMaster (Sep 19, 2007)

I have a Cuddeback Expert that worked very well for about a year.  Recently, it stopped working (won't turn on).  I've been trying to contact Non Typical to talk with someone for a couple weeks now.  They don't answer either of the phone numbers that they provide for customer service.  I just keep getting a recording when I call both numbers that says to call back later.  Their repair instructions say that you must first call them and get an RMA number before sending the camera to them for repair.  I went ahead and mailed it to them without an RMA number.  I'm hoping someone will contact me after they receive the camera.  Has anyone else had problems lately contacting Non Typical??  Has anyone had any success getting their Cuddeback repaired by Non Typical??


----------



## Ace1313 (Sep 19, 2007)

Nope my brother gave me mine and it worked for three months and broke down.  I was going to send it in to get fixed and they said they would not fix it without the original reciept.  Well, my brother had lost the reciept and they wanted to charge me big buck to ship/fix/ship back.  I still am not happy about it.  I am pretty jaded about the trail cam experience I have two Leaf River that have never worked right, Two Wildview that did not work right and now the Cudde.


----------



## bowwinkles (Sep 20, 2007)

Doe master,---This has been the normal with non typical
for the past year. We have reports that they have as
many as 1000 cams being returned a week. Two weeks
to just contact them is normal and expect at least $200
repair cost. A brand new I-40 or M-40 moultrie will cost
less than that and all cams being shipped now have the
new upgrade. 150 day battery life 1.5 second trigger.
The two most popular cams now are the Stealth I-450
with external battery and the Moultrie I-40. Moultrie
is renouned for their customer service. Ace 1313 your
problems with Leaf River should be just a phone call
away, they also have excellent customer service even
when the cam is out of warrenty. Stealth Cam Wildview
customer service will replace devective units during the
first year and sometimes when the time has been a little 
longer. I am in daily contact with all these folks and other
than Cudde we find most of the customer service folks
willing and ready to help. Bill chasingame.com


----------



## DoeMaster (Sep 20, 2007)

*Cuddeback/Non Typical*

Thanks for the info!!  Sounds like Non Typical really screwed up when they redesigned the Cuddeback cameras.  I assumed when they wouldn't answer their phones that they were probably overwhelmed with customers calling and cameras not working properly.  Unfortunately, the new Cuddeback cameras are still being sold.  They should pull them off the store shelves if they are that bad of a product.  I wouldn't be surprised if I don't hear anything back from them.  I expect that they'll just return my camera with some ** excuse why they can't fix it.  Looks like I need to go shopping for a Moultrie I-40......lol.


----------



## smitty9615 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Cuddeback Problems*

I have one of the older flash cuddebacks. I've had it for 3 yrs, this year it stopped working. I called cuddyback and kept getting the same recording. Stay on the line after hearing the recording and in 20-30 seconds you will hear options to speak with someone.


----------



## BRONCO26 (Sep 21, 2007)

i just sent mine back to have it fixed. i faxed a copy of what was wrong with the camera and my name and they called me back within 2 days.


----------



## one_shot (Sep 23, 2007)

mine is being repaired now, $110. with  5 wk. turnaround( 1 more week)


----------



## DoeMaster (Sep 24, 2007)

*Cuddeback Repair*

Thanks for the info.  Maybe I'll hear something back from Non Typical after they receive my camera.  Hopefully, they'll be able to fix it.  It takes good pictures when it's working.  I'd like to get it working and back in the woods before the rut.  I might go ahead and buy a new Moultrie I-40 anyway.  I'm hearing some pretty good things about them.


----------



## bowwinkles (Sep 24, 2007)

Doemaster,---I seen this today and it maybe some good 
news for those cudde users that have all the problems.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=201957


----------



## DoeMaster (Sep 27, 2007)

*Cuddeback/Non Typical Repair*

I received an e-mail from Non Typical today saying that they received my camera.  They said that the estimated repair time will be five to six weeks.


----------



## one_shot (Oct 9, 2007)

6 wks+. they didn'T send it back on time ,4 or 5 wks. bull. If you pay up front ,why would they be in any hurry.


----------



## one_shot (Oct 11, 2007)

They are going to send me a new 2007 cudde expert for $125 + $10. shipping.They are having problem getting replacement circuit boards for the 2005 C 3000.


----------



## DoeMaster (Oct 16, 2007)

I got an e-mail from Non Typical today saying that my Cuddeback Expert had been repaired and shipped back to me.  That was pretty quick.  They received it on Sept 25th.  There was no charge.  They said that the Expert was still considered to be under warrenty.  If it's truely repaired I'll be a happy camper.....lol.


----------



## one_shot (Oct 17, 2007)

*camera*



one_shot said:


> They are going to send me a new 2007 cudde expert for $125 + $10. shipping.They are having problem getting replacement circuit boards for the 2005 C 3000.


got my new expert today.


----------



## DoeMaster (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Cuddeback Camera Repair*

I got mine back too.  They just sent me a new Cuddeback Expert too.  Either my old Expert was not repairable or they're just sending everyone new cameras instead of repairing old ones that are sent to them for repair.


----------

